# trapping creek chubs



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how many of you guys use these for bait?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was younger with no real responsabilities (7 kids ago) my absolutely favorite method of summertimer fishing was tossing a couple rods out with softball bobbers and creek chubs. The biggest bass, pike, and dogfish I've ever caught came that way. Creek chubs work way beter than shiners. I used to net them in the pigeon river or buy them for $2.40 per dozen. That was a couple years ago. The bigger the better. An absolute freakin' blast.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i started using them on live bait jig heads with a stinger hook on the ohio river.using bigger ones sure cut down on all the small eyes you catch.and they are very tough


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What bait do you all use in your traps to catch them? O rmaybe I should say, what is the best bait?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i use em for channel cats! all the time

I use a seine net to catch mine though


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i use dog bones.they seem to hold up better then bread or crackers


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

velveeta....!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah bread works but doesnt hold up well


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I read some where using cheese in a trap does pritty good........Rich


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

it seems to me like it dosent really matter what you put in there any kind of food. dog food even works.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to catch chubs when I was a kid like this........Take a softball size stone and wet it with water, then coat the rock with flour, Then place the rock in your minnow trap , set the trap and wait. The flour will stay on the stone for alot longer than you would think. Hope this helps.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive had good luck with bread wads, tortilla peices, and cat food wadded up in a peice of white plastic trash bag, poked full of holes, then hung with a twisty-tie from the top of the trap.


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

used to catch bigger ones with a small hook and corn in the deeper holes in a creek by my house as a kid and it also kept me out of trouble


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I use saltines and sardines mashed up and put in a old onion bag and hang in the middle o trap with a quick tie.Love fishing them chubs


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I have always taken small stones and made a dough ball of bread around the stone, this keeps the bread on the bottom and in the middle of the trap. I throw a few of the crusts in also so that it floats and as it breaks up it attracts the minnows to the trap. I usually throw the trap out late at night at retrieve it early in the AM. I have caught as many as 50 minnows in a night, which is nice because you can pick out a dozen or so of the size you want and return the rest unharmed. In two years of trapping minnows I have only had one trap stolen and I figure that was more than paid for in what I saved by not buying minnows. I will try dog food some time to see how that works too.

Scott


----------

